# 1st Grow Hydro



## Hydronewbie (Jan 23, 2007)

This is my first run at hydro. Seeds are from a friend so hopefully they will be some chron. Any input would be great. Im not using a ph tester which is pretty lazy of me but it seems to be shooting up 2 inchs a day. I change the water every 12 days. Im using Grow Aqua Formula. Current setup is a 4 Foot Dual flourecent tubes. Its kinda a hybrid Jet flow system. Its got 6 constant flowing streams including one directly down.
Stem kinda looks funky, dont kno if its stem rot because of the constant flow on it. Other then that, it seems really healthy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 23, 2007)

*Welcome to MP. I know nothing about hydro growing but your plants are looking nice and healthy. Whatever your doing keep it up. Here is some GREEN MOJO. Good luck on the rest of your grow.  *


----------



## KADE (Jan 23, 2007)

The stem will do that... it'll get lil whiteish spots and then turn into wood... which helps protect from bugs and rot.... my pump never shuts off.. never had a problem w/ the stem rotting. =)  Grow on!


----------



## MJ20 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice  How old is it?


----------



## the_riz (Jan 24, 2007)

As far as the pump goes Id like to hear some peoples opinions.. 

Ive tried running my pump constantly and the plants seemed to get over watered, although ive been told you cant overwater mine seemed to flop as if the roots were not breathing.. is this the case? or could this also be atributed to a nutrient overdose?

I have since put the pump on a cycle of an hour out of every 3.. while this seems to be doing a good job and the plants have a nice healthy look to them and they are developing nicely, would it be better to lower the nuets and put it on a 24/7 again?

oh, and HN, Id definetly invest in a PH tester.. it may well save your plants life at any given time!


----------



## Hydronewbie (Jan 24, 2007)

I havent had any problems it seems with the constant flow. I actually transplanted it from a little ebay 4 pod setup to this current setup. The plant went thru shock but made it thru and has tripled in size. I dont know the exact age but i started from seeds instead of sprouts which sucked. 1 out of 4 grew. Thanks for the comments, i need a ph tester bad. probley in the next 2 weeks im gonna turn the lights back.    The Riz, I have a outragous overkill submersible pump feeding the constant flow up top along with a air pump with dual airstones at the bottom of the bucket. Air doesnt seem to be a problem at all with mine.


----------



## the_riz (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah! Airstones! why didnt i think of that lol... nice one, and i cant beleive you _dont_ have a pH tester! lol...


----------



## Hydronewbie (Jan 24, 2007)

Its been a trial and error process     The eb and flow im working on will be tested daily with one. Also wanted to test this formula i had. Ive been told its the best.


----------



## Wereclown (Feb 1, 2007)

Chron? You mean Chronic? 'cause if so, then I just got my first bag of seeds today, they're supposed to be Chronic. And since I want to try all different styles, so I can experiment and so that some of them would grow, I will probably try hydrophonic too. So... I'll have to take after you.


----------



## Hydronewbie (Feb 2, 2007)

Yea, follow in my foot steps and 2 months later you'll realize your growing a nice, healthy, strong male. Better grow more then one so your not so disappointed. I now stare at the spot it once stood and only dream of the final days of flowering. Its just not fair. :**: I will be back in a few weeks an hopefully ill have some pics of some babe's.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 2, 2007)

oh man unlucky.. at least your gettin back on your feet and starting again huh


----------

